# What The New Low-Carb Study REALLY Says



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

A news media feeding frenzy erupted recently when a new diet study broke in the New England Journal of Medicine (NEJM). Almost all the reporters got it wrong, wrong WRONG! So did most of the gloating low carb forumites and bloggers. Come to think of it, almost everyone interpreted this study wrong. Some valuable insights [...]

*Read More...*


----------

